# Need advice on this config



## cosmos (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi all,

I have finally decided to upgrade my system to something more futuristic and better suited for recent games. Please advice whether this config will last atleast for 3 yrs:

Core i5 i750 2.66GHz
MSI P55-GD80
Corsair TW3X4G-1600C9DHX 4GB Kit
Coolermaster Hyper N620
Sapphire HD5850 1GB GDDR5
Zebronics Antibiotic 
Corsair VX550W

Cabinet - I already have zebronics antibiotic, so im not upgrading that. 
Hard disk - I have WD 1TB Caviar Green and Seagate 250gb internal and Maxtor 320gb external. So i am also not upgrading these as well 

I am also thinking of going for a 2nd HD5850 two months down the line. 
Will the corsair 550 watts be able to handle the load?

Thanks,
Cosmos


----------



## asingh (Feb 16, 2010)

1. Very difficult to predict if it will last 3 years down the line. We as consumers hardly know about:

New game releases
New Dx versions
New OS versions
New fabrication process
New technology

Basically how fast technology and software requirements will move. But nevertheless, you will have a Dx11 GPU, with the almost latest CPU/chipset. If not three years, it should last just fine till end of 2011. Hardly many Dx11 games out to harness the full power. 

The VX550 will not support Xfire. Get TX650 or a 750W. 

And please, do not put all that expensive stuff in a Zebronics cabinet. Yuck..!


----------



## Sid_gamer (Feb 16, 2010)

I agree with asigh ...Don't put all those parts in a Zebronics cabinet, instead why don't you go for a good cabinet from Cooler Master ; like CM690...It'll last long, it's sturdy, and has a lot of space with a good amount of airflow...


----------



## cosmos (Feb 16, 2010)

hmmm...Thnx for the quick reply guys... Digit forum rocks 
The CM690 looks great...If i get that, can i skip the CPU cooling "Coolermaster Hyper N620". If yes, then i think i can upgrade the cabinet after 1month or so. Little tight on budget now and also i have to get my antibiotic cabinet exchanged then 

Also i was just checking on the GD80 motherboard. Does it support Sata 3 or usb 3.0?

Thanks,
Cosmos

---------- Post added at 12:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 PM ----------




asigh said:


> The VX550 will not support Xfire. Get TX650 or a 750W.



N ya...The VX550 watts has support for crossfire.
*www.corsair.com/products/vx/default.aspx
Do u mean to say it wont be able to support HD5850  because that card i saw uses two power cables (courtesy of youtube )

Cheers,
Cosmos


----------



## asingh (Feb 16, 2010)

^^
Will you ever OC..? If yes, (your board says so), you would need an OEM HSF. Else use stock HSF.

---------- Post added at 12:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:21 PM ----------




cosmos said:


> hmmm...Thnx for the quick reply guys... Digit forum rocks
> The CM690 looks great...If i get that, can i skip the CPU cooling "Coolermaster Hyper N620". If yes, then i think i can upgrade the cabinet after 1month or so. Little tight on budget now and also i have to get my antibiotic cabinet exchanged then
> 
> Also i was just checking on the GD80 motherboard. Does it support Sata 3 or usb 3.0?
> ...



It is not about a 'SLI' logo appearing on the merchandise page. It is about how much power the unit can push out. If going Cross fire for sure you will cross 550W or be near it. So better to go with 650W. People usually use 750W. Regarding PCI.E 6+2 power connectors, they can be fabricated using molex converters.


----------



## cosmos (Feb 16, 2010)

Hmm...Thanks asigh for the tip (nice display pic btw)
Think i will go for the 650w now and if needed upgrade to the 750w later wen i go crossfire. Budget constraints.  Alas dey dont make good graphics card with low power supply. Dat wud make it a real deal 

N yes, I will overclock the board and not with OC genie but manually. It's no fun if the system automates it for u; isn't it!!
Also the GD80 has a large heat sink pipe so think i will currently go with cabinet and fans deal nw. If the stupid pc gets too heated den may be i will go for the cooling system.

Now the main concern is to get my old cabinet and motherboard replaced for the new deal. Think i have to look here in bangalore during the weekend.

Cheers,
Cosmos

---------- Post added at 01:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:43 PM ----------

Guys one more small question...If i go 4 i7 config, can u plz suggest a suitable motherboard for Intel Core i7- 920 within 15k?

Cheers,
Cosmos


----------



## asingh (Feb 16, 2010)

1. The 650W will do fine for Xfire too. 
2. OC via the BIOS. Once you install the board chipset drivers am sure that OC genie crap will be slip streamed. Uninstall it immediate. 
3. MSI and Gigabyte have good i7 boards. You can see Lynx-india.com for relative rates.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 16, 2010)

cosmos said:


> Hmm...Thanks asigh for the tip (nice display pic btw)
> Think i will go for the 650w now and if needed upgrade to the 750w later wen i go crossfire. Budget constraints.  Alas dey dont make good graphics card with low power supply. Dat wud make it a real deal
> 
> N yes, I will overclock the board and not with OC genie but manually. It's no fun if the system automates it for u; isn't it!!
> ...




hi buddy

At your budget you should consider the i7 rig. If you want to crossfire then ditch the p55 platform & go for a x58 board.

The p55 pci-express slots can work in 16 lanes total via the pci-e controller in the processor.When you crossfire both cards share 16lanes i.e 8 lanes for each card. In other words they don't perform at their full potential.

The x58 has 32 lanes so each card gets 16 so this the the platform to go for multigpu scenario.

The best for you is to go for an x58 board from msi OR gigabyte and pair it with a core i7 920 or 940 depending on your budget.

The msi x58 pro is around 10k and is the most vfm.  

Regarding future proofing, the lga 1366 socket that the x58 comes with has support for future intel hexacore processors so you can upgrade down the line.

Finally for psu go for a 650w plus psu from corsair.The tx 750 is the one to grab though the 650 can power two 5850's easily.
You can look at their modular psu's dubbed the hx series.Try out the hx620 or the recently released hx 850 which comes with a mind numbing 7 year warranty but at a hefty price tag of 10k.

Rest you decide....


----------



## asingh (Feb 16, 2010)

x16 x16(X58) vs x8 x8 (P55) will be a maximum 10-12% difference in performance. Both the DMI or QPI will richly saturate the PCI.Ex16 lanes.

If he moves to X58, his budget goes up considerably compared to P55. But yes, via the X58 route, better future proof.


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 16, 2010)

MY SUGGESTION:-

Core i5 i750 @ 9.8k
MSI P55 CD-53 @ 7.5k
Corsair 4GB DDR3 1600MHz C9 Titanium @ 5.8k
Corsair TX750W @ 7.3k (for 2nd HD5850)

But the 2nd HD5850 will be SERIOUSLY bottlenecked by the processor as well as the x8+x8 PCIe links on this platform. AFAIK, even a 3.8GHz Core i7 i9xx gets bottlenecked by a HD5870, HD5850 is like HD5970 performance.


----------



## cosmos (Feb 17, 2010)

Confusion confusion 

Hmmm i was thinkin of getting this rig of i5 during dis weeknd....But listening to all ur conversations im getting 2nd thoughts about i7....
If i go 4 i7 config then i might have to wait till month end (salary time ).Which also means long wait...sighhhhh

Think for a more solid gaming platform, i will go 4 a i7 config...Whooping price increase and i also had to get a new camera lens for my DSLR. Will be better if i switch my job...all problems solved

However,any ideas how dis below config will be:
Core i7 i920 D0 2.66GHz
Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD4P or DFI DK X58-T3eH6 or msi x58 pro (Don't have much idea in this area)
Corsair TR3X1G-1333 XMS3 C9 3GB Kit
Cooler Master CM690
Sapphire HD5850 1GB GDDR5
Corsair TX750W

Thanks,
Cosmos


----------



## vickybat (Feb 17, 2010)

^^ Yeah the above config is great and just stick with Msi x58 pro because its the cheapest and is equally featurerich.

The dfi lanparty is a great feature rich board and comes with a custom cpu cooler but is expensive.Same goes for gigabyte sans the custom cooler.

So i say go ahead with the above system if price no bar & there are absolutely no CONS except price.

*comp@ddict*'s config is also pretty solid and will save you some cash but for that second 5850, go for the *i7*.


----------



## asingh (Feb 17, 2010)

^^
We forgot to throw in 6 GB of RAM, and an OEM HSF. This guy is going to OC 100%. See all that arsenal..!

---------- Post added at 12:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:51 AM ----------

Also if you are going for i5, which has x8 x8 PCI.Ex16 auto arrangement for dual GPU. Do not worry about this. Maximum you will see a 10-12% drop in performance. And that too if you game HD. 

Believe me when you read this. I am a cross fire user. Bottle necking is just an euphemism. It is dependent on the game and the settings you are using. The current i5/i7's and their respective chipsets saturate the lanes just fine. Do not let this be a deciding factor for x8 x8 vs. full x16 x16. I pull off of 42 average on Warhead all maxed out on 1920 x 1080, with my system. And of course you will OC your processor, which will further enhance the data feed to the GPU.


----------



## cosmos (Feb 17, 2010)

@vickybat : Thnx 4 ur input
I will go for MSI X58 Pro-E then as i am really getting tight in my budget nw!!

Can you please suggest any Corsair 3GB @1600MHz...the one i am opting 4 runs @1333MHz. I looked in the corsair website but couldn't find anything cheap within 7k there!

Leaving that rest everything is final i think. Now waiting for month end.

Cheers,
Cosmos

---------- Post added at 01:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:10 AM ----------




asigh said:


> ^^
> We forgot to throw in 6 GB of RAM, and an OEM HSF. This guy is going to OC 100%. See all that arsenal..!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:51 AM ----------
> ...



Nice point there asigh
I saw lot of reviews on that and i am definitely taking the point into consideration that a LGA 1156 or LGA 1366 socket will increase the performance max by 10-12%. But just like my previous processor and gaming rig ( i currently have 9600gt SLI) i just want to go big this time.

N d point about Overclocking, yup dats definitely going to get in. I will ask u guys later 4  input on that 
I will get 3gb ram now and go get 3gb later...Budget constraints as I have to get a new lens for my DSLR camera. After 3 months max i will  upgrade to 6gb ram and a 2nd 5850.

Cheers,
Cosmos


----------



## asingh (Feb 17, 2010)

Be carefull, about RAM. Some months down the line, you might not find RAM of the same density/speed/latencies, or they might be horrendously expensive.

NO, LGA 1156 or LGA 1366 socket will not increase the performance by 10-12%.  You will see a difference of 10-12% performance with x8 x8 vs. x16 x16 for multi-GPU.


----------



## hellgate (Feb 17, 2010)

cosmos said:


> Core i5 i750 2.66GHz
> MSI P55-GD80
> Corsair TW3X4G-1600C9DHX 4GB Kit
> Coolermaster Hyper N620
> ...


 
The config that u've chosen is good.
I'm currently using that same mobo & its gr8.Dont use OC Genie to OC. For some reason it doesnt work.
Do upgrade the PSU if u plan to CF.atleast get a TX750.

For the cabby, better get a CM 690 b4 u CF, as of now ur current cabby will just do the job, but better buy it for better air flow.

Currently using a similar config, its running well, just purchased for benching purposes, planning to sell it & move to LGA1366.


----------



## cosmos (Feb 17, 2010)

asigh said:


> NO, LGA 1156 or LGA 1366 socket will not increase the performance by 10-12%.  You will see a difference of 10-12% performance with x8 x8 vs. x16 x16 for multi-GPU.



Ooops!! I meant x8/x8 slot only...Dont know y i wrote that 1156/1366....Doing a lot of R&D made me slip der i think....

Cheers,
Cosmos


----------



## Sid_gamer (Feb 17, 2010)

I also suggest that u go for a Core i7 rig coz it's worth the buck...I recently upgraded to an i7 rig, though i've got a hole in my pocket by doing that anyways.....MSI X58 Pro is a good value for money board, so stick to that...as far as the DFI LANParty and Gigabyte boards are concerned, they will increase your budget several folds....And for the RAM, u should take the whole of 6gb now itself coz if u take 3Gb now and the other 3gb later there might be an availability problem or cost increment of the RAM u want.....HD5850 is a good option to consider, so go with that....
A 650W PSU from Corsair should be enough to do the job; but as u will OC later u may need some watts later on , so a 750W PSU will be a pretty good choice...


----------



## asingh (Feb 17, 2010)

^^
He should be able to OC plus run Xfire on 650W.

Though what is the price difference between the 650w and 750W Corsair.


----------



## hellgate (Feb 17, 2010)

a TX650 costs bout 6.2k & TX750 7.3k
so its better to spend 1.1k more now than later selling the TX650W to get TX750.


----------



## asingh (Feb 17, 2010)

^^
Yes, TX750 is fine then.


----------



## cosmos (Feb 17, 2010)

Guyz,

Just came back from SP Road here in Bangalore and got the below mentioned price. Please tell me whether they are reasonable or not?

Core i7 i920 D0 2.66GHz   - 13.5K
MSI X58 Pro-E - 10.3K
Corsair TR3X2G-1600 XMS3 C9 6GB Kit - 9.5k
Cooler Master CM690 Pure - 4.1K (I was looking for CM 690 II Advanced. No1 has it )
Sapphire HD5850 1GB GDDR5 - 16.1
Corsair TX750W - 6.7k
(prices mentioned above are including all tax)

The shopkeeper of the shop IT Gain told me to wait and give him a call this weeknd so that he can confirm the availibility of CM 690 II Adv). So I came back and just waiting till weeknd.

There are other small items like Coolermaster Hyper N520 and 7*120mm fans for the cabinet. I didnt check out there prices. Will buy it directly when i go next time

Total - 13.5+10.3+9.5+4.1+16.1+6.7 = 60.2K  (Big hole in the pocket)

Cheers,
Cosmos

---------- Post added at 08:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:59 PM ----------

Think i will currently stick with my dual 9600gt. Will get the 5850 after few months. Today i got myself a second hand camera lens for 22k . so now i am on real tight budget. :S 

Cheers,
Cosmos


----------



## asingh (Feb 17, 2010)

^^
Those prices are decent and good. Wait for the CM690 Adv. Good cabinet.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Feb 17, 2010)

^ except for ram all prices look competitive, and what kinda lens is that,


----------



## cosmos (Feb 17, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> ^ except for ram all prices look competitive, and what kinda lens is that,



Wat sud b d ram prices?? I haven't bargained nythin...I just wrote the prices he quoted...Dats y i askd how much d prices sud b..May b i will reduce d wholesome amount by ~1.5K or 2K..Letz c how it goes...

N ya d lens is "Nikkor AF-S DX VR 18-200mm 3.5-5.6G IF-E"D for my 1st love (for my Nikon D5000) Trying wildlife photography n my current lenses can't match up 

Cheers,
Cosmos


----------



## vickybat (Feb 17, 2010)

cosmos said:


> Guyz,
> 
> Just came back from SP Road here in Bangalore and got the below mentioned price. Please tell me whether they are reasonable or not?
> 
> ...




@ cosmos

Buddy a piece of advice , stick with your dual 9600gt cards for now.
Since you're gonna be waitin for 3-4 months it will be best if you go for *nvidia's fermi* which would have been launched by then.

The architecture looks promising and will definitely surpass ati's 5 series.
The thorn in the bush is pricing but ati also might drop its prices by then and it will be worth the wait.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Feb 18, 2010)

cosmos said:


> Wat sud b d ram prices?? I haven't bargained nythin...I just wrote the prices he quoted...Dats y i askd how much d prices sud b..May b i will reduce d wholesome amount by ~1.5K or 2K..Letz c how it goes...
> 
> N ya d lens is "Nikkor AF-S DX VR 18-200mm 3.5-5.6G IF-E"D for my 1st love (for my Nikon D5000) Trying wildlife photography n my current lenses can't match up
> 
> ...



is the lens for long range shoot or wide area shoot out( sorry, not much knowledge of lens)
any ways congrats on your purchase,


----------



## Sid_gamer (Feb 18, 2010)

CM 690 II Advance is a good cabinet but availability is the main problem....As far as the RAM prices go they are good coz a Corsair 6Gb DDR3 Trichannel kit costs the same price that the shopkeeper quoted(but it varies from place to place)....


----------



## cosmos (Feb 18, 2010)

vickybat said:


> @ cosmos
> 
> Buddy a piece of advice , stick with your dual 9600gt cards for now.
> Since you're gonna be waitin for 3-4 months it will be best if you go for *nvidia's fermi* which would have been launched by then.
> ...



Hmmmm..thanx for the info...Didnt know dat actually...I can definitely w8 for 3months nw. Lot of work nwdays so less time to play 



azaad_shri75 said:


> is the lens for long range shoot or wide area shoot out( sorry, not much knowledge of lens)
> any ways congrats on your purchase,



Sure dude, no probs at all....the lens is for both wide angle as well as long range shoot. for long range it has zoom for 11x and wide angle at 27mm. So a decent lens overall. But the lens is damn costly if you buy it new (as much as the total i7 config without the GPU ) so got it 2nd hand instead. N i need the lens more than the CPU. More passionate photographer now dan a gamer 

Cheers,
Cosmos

---------- Post added at 11:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:35 AM ----------




Sid_gamer said:


> CM 690 II Advance is a good cabinet but availability is the main problem....As far as the RAM prices go they are good coz a Corsair 6Gb DDR3 Trichannel kit costs the same price that the shopkeeper quoted(but it varies from place to place)....



How much did ur "G.Skill F3-12800CL9T-6GBNQ(1600MHz, 2Gbx3)" cost you??

Cheers,
Cosmos


----------



## Sid_gamer (Feb 18, 2010)

^^
Well I took my whole rig last week...At that time i took the G.Skill DIMM's at 10.5K....


----------



## asingh (Feb 18, 2010)

If you going to get the accelerator after three months, then do not pick any equipment as of now. Not making any promises, or showing you silver lining in the clouds, but the FERMI refresh might change things pertaining to GPU. And since the accelerator will be the most expensive component (yes it will surpass the CPU too, how ironic), better to wait.

Best is when you are absolutely sure, you are 2 weeks away from purchase (i.e. Fermi has released you have decided), then start to source your cabinet FIRST. That seems to be an issue. So when you pick the whole bundle, the cabinet is waiting all ready at home.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Feb 18, 2010)

cosmos said:


> Sure dude, no probs at all....the lens is for both wide angle as well as long range shoot. for long range it has zoom for 11x and wide angle at 27mm. So a decent lens overall. But the lens is damn costly if you buy it new (as much as the total i7 config without the GPU ) so got it 2nd hand instead. N i need the lens more than the CPU. More passionate photographer now dan a gamer
> 
> Cheers,
> Cosmos
> ...



yeah I know lens are very costly, thanks for the info.


----------



## cosmos (Feb 21, 2010)

asigh said:


> If you going to get the accelerator after three months, then do not pick any equipment as of now. Not making any promises, or showing you silver lining in the clouds, but the FERMI refresh might change things pertaining to GPU. And since the accelerator will be the most expensive component (yes it will surpass the CPU too, how ironic), better to wait.
> 
> Best is when you are absolutely sure, you are 2 weeks away from purchase (i.e. Fermi has released you have decided), then start to source your cabinet FIRST. That seems to be an issue. So when you pick the whole bundle, the cabinet is waiting all ready at home.


 
Ya actually enquired about the cabinet yesterday. It is still not available and the dealer said that he will inform me as soon as it arrives. 
About the CPU and Mobo, can't i get that now? I will just get the GPU unit later. This will distribute the price and help in easy purchase. I am also looking for selling old cabinet and PSU. so things stuck der as well. anywaz thnx for all ur help.

Cheers,
Cosmos


----------



## asingh (Feb 21, 2010)

^^
The later you get them, the cheaper they will be. Only RAM fluctuates like crazy, so that is pure luck.


----------



## cosmos (Mar 6, 2010)

Guyz,

The CM690 II Basic version is available here in Bangalore as informed by my vendor today Wud cost me 4.1k including taxes. 
The problem is dat that CM690 II adv is still not available in India and my vendor can't confirm any release date also...Can you guyz let me knw whether it is available in your city or my vendor is bluffing?

I googled the differences between 690 II basic and advance version and found the following items or functions missiing in the Basic version:

- No External SATA X-dock
- No 1.8" & 2.5" HDD and SSD adapter
- No VGA card bracket (supports triple GPU card)
- No top fan and the front fan is 120mm(front fan is 140mm in case of Advance)
- Partial tool free design in the mounting slots of DVD drive and HDD

So wat u say guyz go wid dis one or wait!!!! 

Cheers,
Cosmos


----------



## asingh (Mar 6, 2010)

^^
Those are hardly much important. Forget it.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Mar 8, 2010)

cosmos said:


> Guyz,
> 
> The CM690 II Basic version is available here in Bangalore as informed by my vendor today Wud cost me 4.1k including taxes.
> The problem is dat that CM690 II adv is still not available in India and my vendor can't confirm any release date also...Can you guyz let me knw whether it is available in your city or my vendor is bluffing?
> ...



I don't think that these features are of great importance....but if u r bent on getting such features then i guess u'll have to wait...


----------



## vndprkh.09 (Mar 8, 2010)

PLS HELP ME OUT TO SORT OUT THIS..
*processor-i7-920 processor                                                
OS*-window 7 professional                                           
*EXTERNAL HARDRIVE*-transcend storejet25M                           
*KEYBOARD AND MOUSE- 
INTERNAL HARD DRIVE-
GRAPHICS CARD-
SOUND CARD-
MOTHERBOARD
RAM-
OPTICAL DRIVE-
POWER SUPPLY-
MONITOR*-                                
``PLS TELL ME THIS WITH A OVERALL COST UNDER 100K
 AND UNDER BEST COMPATIBILITY.AND CONTACT DETAILS
u can even change my decided spec.to meet compatibility price


----------



## cosmos (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi Guyz,

Finally bought my rig yesterday.
*Core i7 i920 D0 2.66GHz -13.4k
MSI X58 Pro-E - 10.5K
Corsair TR3X2G-1600 XMS3 C9 6GB - 9K
Corsair TX750W -6.4K*

I couldn't sell of my old Zebronics Antibiotic cabinet here in Bangalore so i didn't get the CM 690 II Basic version. However i installed a lot more fans in my current cabinet. Now my Zebronics cabinet has:
1 X 140mm
2 X 120mm ( removed the top 80mm fan and replaced it with a 80mm to 120mm fan adapter )
3 X 80mm
I am planning to install one more 120mm fan at the back. Just doing some R&D on the placement. If this doesn't suffice a good airflow, then i will get my room air conditioned 

Nywaz, thnx a lot guyz for al your help and advice....U really r great. 

Cheers,
Cosmos

---------- Post added at 04:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:19 PM ----------




vndprkh.09 said:


> PLS HELP ME OUT TO SORT OUT THIS..
> *processor-i7-920 processor
> OS*-window 7 professional
> *EXTERNAL HARDRIVE*-transcend storejet25M
> ...




Dude!!! 100k Budget. Now that taking it big.
My suggestions:
*processor-i7-920 processor                                                
OS*-window 7 professional                                           
*EXTERNAL HARDRIVE*-transcend storejet25M                           
*KEYBOARD AND MOUSE- *_Logitech MX518(1.4k) and Razer Arctosa_ (1.4k)
* INTERNAL HARD DRIVE- *Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB(4k) or Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB(4.8k)
* GRAPHICS CARD-*_Sapphire HD5870 1GB GDDR5_ (22.7k)
* SOUND CARD- *_The motherboard has 7.1 Sound card. Don't think you need a seperate one._*
MOTHERBOARD - *MSI X58 Pro-E(10.5k)
* RAM- *_Corsair TR3X2G-1600 XMS3 C9 6GB_(9k) or _G.Skill F3-12800CL9T-6GBNQ_ (8.9k)
* OPTICAL DRIVE-*_LG 22x DVD_(1.1k)
* POWER SUPPLY- *_Corsair TX750 Watt(6.4k) if you wanna overclock or CF in future. Else you can go for Corsair TX 650W_(5.8k)
* MONITOR*-                                _Acer V233H 23.6" FULL HD LCD Monitor_ (10.6k)
*CABINET* - CM 690 II Basic (4.1k)
*Thermal Cooling *: _Coolermaster Hyper N520_ (2.4k)
*UPS* : APC 1100KVA
Max budget for all the above items will be 80K.

Others please provide your suggestions 

Cheers,
Cosmos


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 8, 2010)

Congratulations buddy, you got CPU and PSU damn cheap,

---------- Post added at 06:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:10 PM ----------




cosmos said:


> Hi Guyz,
> 
> Finally bought my rig yesterday.
> *Core i7 i920 D0 2.66GHz -13.4k
> ...



how are you matching cpu i7 920 with p55 chipset M/B


----------



## cosmos (Mar 8, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> Congratulations buddy, you got CPU and PSU damn cheap,
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:10 PM ----------
> 
> ...



sry....I was thinking of i5 config 1st so gt d P55 m/b der.....
Best bet is MSI X58 Pro for your i7 rig...Its gt all the punch u need, and comes at a reasonable price lso 

Cheers,
Cosmos


----------



## Sid_gamer (Mar 9, 2010)

^^
Congrats on your purchase dude....U really got the CPU and PSU at a very cheap price, even the RAM price for your corsair is approx 11.5K in Mumbai, so overall a great purchase.....


----------

